# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Order of Posts

## BonnieInVa

How do I change the order in which the posts are displayed?  I have been looking but am running out of patience!!  They seem to be all scrambled up.  How are they marked if they are read?  I'm totally confused right now!!!

----------


## Rob

Bonnie,

As long as you havent changed any settings, your threads should be appearing with the newest replies first. You can check this by looking at the far right column, Last Post By - which shows the day/time the last reply was made. If you accidentally clicked on that Last Post By area, the threads will show in reverse order. The little triangle arrow there should be pointing down.

To figure out what you have read or not, be sure to check the Icon Legend near the bottom of the thread listing to see what the icons before each thread means. They let you know what you have or have not read. Also, unread threads show up in a Bold font. Read threads show with a regular font.

Let me know what you are seeing....

----------


## BonnieInVa

OK, Rob I have that.  Is there a way to have the latest post STARTED at the beginning instead of by replies?

----------


## Dino

Bonnie, Go to Settings link on top right of this page.. Then go to General Settings on left hand side, then look for Thread Display Options...you should see it in there to set up the way you requested.

----------


## Rob

Bonnie,

Dino is correct! You can change the thread display in your General Setting (from the Settings link at the top). To get to the latest post quickly from the threads listing page, you can also click on the small arrow in the Last Post By section of the thread listing.

----------


## BonnieInVa

OK, thanks!  I got it now.  I'm a little slow.   :Smile:

----------

